# BMW To Be Featured On National Geographic Channel's "Ultimate Factories"



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Just checked my local listings...looks like there are 3 Ultimate
Factory Shows in a row. First one is the Ferrari factory, then
BMW and then the Corvette Z-06. Set your recorders.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

what channel is this on in Indianapolis? I have Brighthouse cable.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't find this on comcast in San Jose, CA


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Missed it last night but checked my Tivo guide. I'll be recording it on Saturday at noon central time. Ferrari is hour before and Corvette after.


----------



## tizsuperrq (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw this last night and it was excellent. I wish my local dealer were as detailed as the factory workers. They seem to be well trained and pericise. That corvette factory was a joke compared to bmw (which showed right after).


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

On this side of the pond the series is called "MegaFactories". But I don't see the BMW one listed yet...


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*replay of mega factories*

ANyone know if this will show again in US?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Ferrari episode airs Thursday 12/13 at 3pm


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow I missed this one by two months : /


----------



## parleyunder (Nov 25, 2007)

Did you say Nov of 2008 or last year?


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

*RE-Airing!*

I missed the National Geographics tour of the BMW assembly plant last time. The show will be re-aired on 2/17 (10PM) and 2/24 (12PM), Eastern Times, I think...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

gokartmozart said:


> I missed the National Geographics tour of the BMW assembly plant last time. The show will be re-aired on 2/17 (10PM) and 2/24 (12PM), Eastern Times, I think...


EDIT- There is a check box you can change the time zone from EST (ET) to PST (PT)

West coast - February 17th at 10pm and again February 24th at 12PM PST
East coast - February 18th at 1am and February 24th at 3pm EST

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/ET/popup/200802180100.html


----------

